# Eselsweg von Schlüchtern bis Großheubach



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leutz,

am letzten Wochenende war ich auf drei Touren im Spessart unterwegs und bin mehrmals auf den Eselsweg gestossen.

Die Teilabschnitte waren recht unterschiedlich, mal Forstautobahn mal genialer Trail. Meist sehr gut beschildert.

Kennt jemand die gesamten 111km von Schlüchtern bis Großheubach ? Und hätte auch ne ungefähre Hm Angabe ? 

Lohnt es sich ihn mal komplett abzufahren ? Ist das an einem Tag machbar ?


----------



## Spessart-Biker (24. Mai 2007)

Ca. 19oo Hm - hängt von deiner Fitness ab - es gibt etliche die ihn an einem Tag abfahren. Was dem Eselsweg fehlt sind die Fernsichten, da man sehr viel im Wald fährt. Wenn der Boden zu nass ist, würde ich die Tour nicht fahren wollen. Verhältnismäßig hoher Trailanteil und mit dem schwarzen "B" gut ausgeschildert. Aufpassen muß man aber trotzdem.

Bester Eselsweg-Fahrbericht gibt es hier:

http://www.mountainbike-page.de/touren/berichte/eselsweg.html

P.S.
Der Hundsrückhof hat wieder mit neuen Besitzern geöffnet zw. Essens-/ Getränkeversorgung im unteren Teil des Eselsweges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (24. Mai 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !

Na da hab ich erstmal was zu lesen ! 

111km und 1900hm sollte ich imo erstmal zweiteilen aber in ein paar Wochen / Monaten wollte ich sowas in der Art schon mal an einem Tag angehen. Man(n) muss sich ja Ziele setzten.

Wir waren an Christi Himmelfahrt am unteren Ende bis zum Koster unterwegs, bei Regen und am Samstag zwischen Echterspfahl und Wildensee, bei schönstem Sonnenschein.

Die Trails haben uns wirklich exttrem viel Spaß gemacht !

Du meinst das schwarze "E" ?!


----------



## mkolb (25. Mai 2007)

Das E ist der Eselsweg, das B ist der Birkenhainer Straße.
Die sind teilweise parallel auf dem selben Weg.
Der Eselsweg ist schon toll, aber auch anspruchsvoll. Bei schlechem Wetter ist der Weg noch schwerer oder wenn die Waldbagger unterwegs waren (vor 2 Jahren Nähe Engländer; sehr schwer).
Tschau
Martin


----------



## trelgne (25. Mai 2007)

Typisch für den Eselsweg: verläuft fast ausschließlich auf den Höhen/Bergrücken und nimmt beinahe jede Kuppe mit. Dadurch gibt es viele kurze, aber mitunter giftige Anstiege und ebensolche Downhills, oft mit trailigem Untergrund/Waldboden. Das ist auf Dauer anstrengender als langandauernde Anstiege. Nur wenig Verpflegungsmöglichkeiten an der Strecke!
Großer Pluspunkt: selbst an Feiertagen + Ferien + Topwetter keine Begegnungskonflikte mit Wanderern - das gilt fast für den gesamten (einsamen) Spessart.

Es gibt aber 2 relativ neue Weitwanderwege im Spessart, deren Trailanteil mindestens genauso hoch ist; mit mehr Panorama, Einkehrmöglichkeiten, Sightseeing:
www.spessartweg.de


----------



## Micro767 (25. Mai 2007)

THX ! 

Regen hatten wir ja am Donnerstag mehr als genug. Höhen/Bergrücken fahren kenn ich gut von der Ecke meines Odenwalds.

Es ist jetzt schon klar für mich das der Eselsweg nicht in der komp. länge von 111km für uns in frage kommt. Bleibt a) ihn zu kürzen oder b) in 2 Tagen zu fahren. Wobei wir ja den 2 Abschnitt fast komplett bereits gefahren sind, habe ich beim lesen des Berichtes festgestellt.

JA ! Der Spessart erschien uns auch sehr sehr einsam, an MTB´lern und auch Wanderer obwohl von den mehr zu sehen war.


----------



## gerald_ruis (25. Mai 2007)

Kannst auch mal unseren Bericht vom Eselsweg ansehen.

Vielleicht interesiert dich auch der von der Birkenhainer Strasse. Das sind ca. 72 Km & 1100 Hm.


----------



## Micro767 (25. Mai 2007)

Unterschiedlicher könnten ja die Wetterbedingungen nicht sein !


----------



## gerald_ruis (25. Mai 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Unterschiedlicher könnten ja die Wetterbedingungen nicht sein !


Da hast du wohl recht, aber ich bin den Eselsweg auch schon bei schönem Wetter gefahren - der macht eigentlich immer Spass 

Als nächstes kommt der Vogesenweg in einem Tag drann (91km-2200hm)


----------



## rothrunner (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin den "Esel" schon ca. 10x gefahren. Vor ein paar Tagen zum ersten Mal komplett und weiter bis Wertheim teilw. über den R-Weg an einem Tag (gut 10h). 

Ich musste feststellen, dass Kyrill doch sehr deutliche Spuren hinterlassen hat. Die ersten paar Kilometer sind sicher nix für Weicheier. Viele Tragepassagen und teilweise ist der Wald sogar gesperrt! Die zweite Hälfte ist wesentlich "augeräumter" und fast problemlos zu bewältigen.

Ich fahre nächste Woche den "Esel" mit einer 7-köpfigen Gruppe nochmals als 2-Tagesetappe!

Hier ein paar Bilder der letzten Jahre:

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Events05/Events-Eselsweg05/Eselsweg05.htm

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Events05/Event-Eselsweg04/Bericht-Eselsweg04-05.htm


----------



## trelgne (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo rothrunner,
wie ist denn die aktuelle Beschaffenheit im nördl. Bereich des Eselswegs hinsichtlich folgender Trailpassagen: 
-zwischen Alsberg (Golfplatz) und Merneser Heiligen
-zwischen Parkplatz "Hohes Kreuz"/Markberg und Burgjosser Heiligen (bei der dortigen Kyrill-Kahlschlagpassage war vor einigen Wochen kein Eselsweg mehr existent).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo Gerald/MTB-Sulzbach,
der Vogesenweg ist meiner Odenwaldkarte nach mit einem roten Querbalken markiert; bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Der ab Felsenmeer in südl. Richtung parallel verlaufende Wanderweg mit weißem Andreaskreuz sieht zumindest der Wanderkarte nach zu urteilen wesentlich trailiger aus - viel mehr schmale Wege (kenne ich ebenfalls noch nicht). Bist Du den schon mal gefahren?

Grüsse Manfred


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. Mai 2007)

trelgne schrieb:


> Hallo Gerald/MTB-Sulzbach,
> der Vogesenweg ist meiner Odenwaldkarte nach mit einem roten Querbalken markiert; bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Der ab Felsenmeer in südl. Richtung parallel verlaufende Wanderweg mit weißem Andreaskreuz sieht zumindest der Wanderkarte nach zu urteilen wesentlich trailiger aus - viel mehr schmale Wege (kenne ich ebenfalls noch nicht). Bist Du den schon mal gefahren?
> 
> Grüsse Manfred


 
Hi Manfred,

Ich kenne nur den ersten Teilabschnitt - die Idee hatte ich von Adreas . Die Daten stehen bei ihm unter OdenwaldX. Ob es der exakte Vogesenweg ist kann ich dir erst nach der Tour sagen  
Auf jeden Fall mal was anderes als immer nur "Esel" & "Birken"


----------



## Micro767 (27. Mai 2007)

Der Vogesenweg hier vor meiner "Haustür" (zwischen Bensheim u.Weinheim) ist nicht ganz ohne, da er regelmäßig immer schön runter zur Bergstrasse geht und natürlich dann wieder rauf auf den Kamm, wenn er das auf seiner ganzen Strecke macht könnte es recht viele Hm mit knackigen Anstigen geben.

Dafür wird er bei der Abfahrt nach Weinheim zur Downhill Strecke von den Weinheimern Jungs !


----------



## rothrunner (28. Mai 2007)

@trelgne,

bis zum Golfplatz gab es keine Behinderungen! Bis zum Engländer war die schwierigste Etappe! Wie du schon richtig schreibst, war der Eselsweg teilseise nicht mehr zu erkennen und ehem. schöne Trails einfach weg.... 

Lt. Forstamt Heigenbrücken soll der "Esel" bis Ende Mai wieder ohne Einschränkungen fahrbar sein. Nächste Woche weiß ich mehr...

Sportliche Grüße
Michel


----------



## Micro767 (30. Mai 2007)

Hi Leutz,

meine Planung wird jetzt auf Birkenhainer Str. verlegt, das schein mir z.Z. sinnvoller und auch leichter zu organisieren als den Eselsweg. Da es weiterhin eine 1 Tages Tour bleiben soll, mit morgenlicher Anfahrt ohne Übernachtung.

THX ! Für Eure Hilfe und Tips !


----------



## rothrunner (4. Juni 2007)

Hi, ich bin wieder gesund zurück von der "Eselstour"!

Was gibt es zu berichten:

Die Hessen haben ihr Versprechen, die Kyrillschäden bis Ende Mai zu beseitigen nicht eingehalten. Deshalb waren immer noch einige heftige Tragepassagen dabei. Man kann natürlich auch Umwege über die Hauptstraße fahren, was wir allerdings nicht getan haben.

Das Wetter war i.O., gut 20 Grad und kein Regen.

Schon am Einstieg haben wir 2 Biker aus Miltenberg getroffen, wir haben uns auf der Tour immer wieder getroffen und am Zwischenziel in Heigenbrücken gemeinsam ein Bier getrunken. Ich weiß allerdings keine Namen. Der Eine Brillenträger, schlank und groß im Milram Outfit, der Andere etwas kleiner und kräftiger mit blonden Haaren.

Im Spessart war es teilweis ein bischen schlammig, aber kein Problem. Gestern sind wir dann einigen Bikern begegnet, am Hunsrück war ebenfalls Bikeralarm!

Wir waren 6 Personen, hatten zwei Plattfüße und einen kleinen Sturz!

Am Ende (in Wertheim) standen 158 Km und 2380 Hm auf unseren Tachos.
Wir wurden im Biergarten von unseren Mädels empfangen und haben ein kühles Radlermaß gezwitschert ----- herrlich!!!!!!!!

Die Tour 2008 steht ebenfalls schon!!!

Alles "Eselsbikern" 2007 viel Glück und eine sturzfrei Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (4. Juni 2007)

158km bei 2380hm ! 

O.k. dann muss ich das wirklich erstmal als 2 Tages-Tour planen und auch fahren aber erst wirds die Birkenhainer Str. werden. Bestimmt noch dieses Jahr.


----------



## rothrunner (4. Juni 2007)

Halt, bis zum Kloster ohne Abstecher nach Heigenbrücken sind es 111 KM und knapp 2000 Hm. Meine Angaben beziehen sich auf die Gesamtstrecke bis Wertheim/ Main!


----------



## rothrunner (12. Juni 2007)

....gestern waren die Jungs des âTransgermanyâ (MTB- Rennen quer durch Deutschland) teilweise auf dem Eselsweg unterwegs!

Etappe3 :  Erbach-GroÃheubach-HunsrÃ¼ck-Echterspfahl-Weibersbrunn-Frammersbach 

102 Kilometer 2259 Hm 

Das beste Team kam nach einer Schlammschlacht mit  3:44h ins Ziel!!!!!!


â¦und den âEselâ auch noch umgekehrt bei Schlamm!!!!!!

Noch Fragen???

http://www.bike-transgermany.de/

Der 3 xige Frammersbachgewinner  Ralph Berner stÃ¼rzte bei der ersten Etappei schwer und brach sich 2 Halswirbelâ¦â¦â¦

Gute Besserung!! Da fÃ¼hlt man sich irgendwie verbunden...


----------



## natty_dread (12. Juni 2007)

Und so sah die Spitzengruppe aus, die um kurz vor 12 bei mir vorbeikam (ca. 2km vor Sieben Wege)...


----------



## andi2000 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand wie gut der Eselsweg beschildert ist?Will den eventuell auch in Angriff nehmen,habe aber keine lust andauernd auf die Karte zu schauen.Ist die Beschilderung mit der Birkenheimer zu vergleichen?Die kenne ich von Gemünden bis Wissbütsee und da war es optimal.

Ciao andi


----------



## Micro767 (16. Juli 2007)

Ich bin den Eselsweg ja schon Abschnittsweise gefahren und wir haben leider ab und an mal auf die Karte schauen müssen.


----------



## mkolb (16. Juli 2007)

Hi, ich bin den ganzen Eselweg schon abgefahren. Die Beschilderung ist vorhanden, allerdings muß mal schauen wie ein Luchs, weil manchmal der Weg in einen Trail geht und man fast nicht vermutet und vorbeifährt. Das große E ist dann öfters etwas versteckt. Karte braucht man nicht.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## andi2000 (16. Juli 2007)

Danke euch für die schnelle Rückmeldung 

Ciao Andi


----------



## rothrunner (17. Juli 2007)

Obwohl ich den "ESEL" schon oft gefahren bin, verfahre ich mich auch immer wieder mal. Wie mkolb schon richtig sagt, sind die plötzlich abbiegenden Trails bei schnellen Abfahrten oft nicht ohne Streckenkenntnis zu erkennen. Ich bin allerdings noch nie mit Karte gefahren- ist also machbar!


----------



## andi2000 (17. Juli 2007)

Das kenne ich von Birkenheimer,wenn lange kein B mehr kommt muss man eben "zurückrudern" bis es wieder auftaucht ,dann geht´s weiter 
Danke nochmal für die Antworten.

Ciao  Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spessart-Biker (17. Juli 2007)

Der Eselsweg wird nach meinem Kenntnisstand bis Ende des Jahres neu markiert. Das ganze steht im Kontext mit dem neuen Wegekonzept im Spessart. Vielleicht wird es dann an einigen Stellen leichter dem "E" zu folgen


----------



## moloko-c (13. Juni 2008)

Servus!

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand des Esels?

Sind die Markierungen neu gestrichen worden?

Will in Montag in einer Woche in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## derfati (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo moloko-c,

wir sind den Eselsweg am 08.06.2008 durchgefahren (Bericht in meinem Blog).
Die Beschilderung war größtenteils sehr gut. Dennoch haben wir uns 3-4 mal kurz verfahren. An manchen Stellen fehlt die Markierung wohl wegen Windbruch/Kahlschlag. Da muss man dann schon aufpassen.
Wir hatten noch ein Navi dabei. Das erwies sich als sehr nützlich. So konnten wir auf das Zeitraubende Kartenlesen verzichten...

Der Weg war eigentlich in einem guten Zustand. Es gab ein paar Stellen, an denen Harvester unterwegs waren. Und ein paar mal mussten wir über umgestürzte Bäume klettern. Das hielt sich aber alles in Grenzen.
Von daher:

Viel Spaß!  

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## CrossTec (16. Juni 2008)

derfati schrieb:


> Hallo moloko-c,
> 
> wir sind den Eselsweg am 08.06.2008 durchgefahren (Bericht in meinem Blog).
> Die Beschilderung war größtenteils sehr gut. Dennoch haben wir uns 3-4 mal kurz verfahren. An manchen Stellen fehlt die Markierung wohl wegen Windbruch/Kahlschlag. Da muss man dann schon aufpassen.
> ...



Klasse Bericht in deinem Blog!


----------



## derfati (17. Juni 2008)

> Klasse Bericht in deinem Blog!



Danke.


----------



## obskur (1. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

kurze Frage. Kann es sein, dass auf dem Eselsweg-Stück Schlüchtern - Alsberg kaum Singletrails vorhanden sind, oder bin ich da ne falsche Strecke gefahren? Das war überwiegend nur Waldautobahn...


----------



## moloko-c (1. November 2009)

Bin den E schon zweimal gefahren und finde wenn man hauptsächlich Trails fahren wil, gibt es wesentlich bessere Strecken... 

Schätze der Eselsweg besteht nur zu ca. 10-15% aus Trails... Im ersten Viertel eigentlich überhaupt keinen nennenswerten Trail (mit Ausnahme von 1-2 Wiesenabfahrten)...

Nichtsdestotrotz hat der Eselsweg trotzdem seinen Reiz weil man einfach eine sehr weite Strecke (relativ) schnell zurücklegen kann...


----------



## obskur (1. November 2009)

ok, dann sind wir wohl einer meinung. hat mich nur gewundert weil hier teilweise die rede von einem hohen trail-anteil ist. war aber was das betrifft eher etwas enttäuscht...


----------



## randi (1. November 2009)

obskur schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kurze Frage. Kann es sein, dass auf dem Eselsweg-Stück Schlüchtern - Alsberg kaum Singletrails vorhanden sind, oder bin ich da ne falsche Strecke gefahren? Das war überwiegend nur Waldautobahn...



Da hast du vollkommen Recht, bis Alsberg ist der Eselsweg total langweilig. Bin Ihn dieses Jahr zum ersten mal "rückwärts" also Start am Kloster gefahren. Ab Alsberg bin ich dann über Bad Orb nach Hause gefahren ;-)))
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere bin ich 1995 den Esel zum ersten mal gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trelgne (4. November 2009)

moloko-c schrieb:


> Bin den E schon zweimal gefahren und finde wenn man hauptsächlich Trails fahren wil, gibt es wesentlich bessere Strecken...


Hier gibt es 5 Spessart-Touren (für GPS-Fahrer) mit  hohem Trailanteil: http://www.bikewald.de/GPS-Touren-0-0-0-87-30-1.htm


----------



## Sauron1977 (25. Mai 2011)

Ist in der letzten Zeit mal jemand den Eselsweg gefahren?
Wie sind aktuell die Beschilderungen, die sollten doch mal in der Vergangenheit überarbeitet worden sein?
Braucht man eine Karte?

Auch interessant wäre zu wissen, wie entscheidend das Wetter ist? Wirds dort sehr schlammig nach Regen? Wir wollen ihn am Samstag morgens starten und da sind ja die ein oder anderen Regengüsse angekündigt.


----------



## micha555 (25. Mai 2011)

Kann nur für das Mittel-Stück von Flörsbach bis Rohrbrunn sprechen, da war vor 5 Tagen alles ok. Auch die schlimmsten Verwüstungen vom Holzeinschlag sind inzwischen ganz gut aufgeräumt. Auf dem Teil dürften auch ein paar Regengüsse nix ausmachen. Naja, Angst vor Drecksspritzern dürft ihr nicht haben.
Karte würde ich mitnehmen, ist zwar gut beschildert, aber wie das immer so ist ;-) Besser wäre ein GPS, dann wird es supereasy.
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## mkolb (25. Mai 2011)

die Strecke vom Engländer bis Echtersphal ist super gut zu fahren, trocken, gute Beschilderung, keine Hindernisse. 
Ich ich seit Ostern 3 x gefahren, alles Klasse.
Den Südteil fahre ich erst am WE ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Sauron1977 (26. Mai 2011)

Dann werden meine Frau und ich den Eselsweg mal komplett in Angriff nehmen. Kann jemand eine nette und günstige Unterkunft in Miltenberg empfehlen?


----------



## micha555 (31. Mai 2011)

Und, wie war es?
Konnte leider nix empfehlen, wenn wir in der Ecke sind, fahren wir heim ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

Sorry für das Herauskramen eines alten Threads, habe aber 2 Fragen:

1. Ist der Eselsweg auch "Rückwärts" (also start im Süden) empfehlenswert, oder macht er in Nord-Süd-Richtung deutlich mehr Spaß

2. 111km und 2000hm klingen an einem Tag (2 Etappen, 1 Std Pause um die Mittagszeit) machbar - Oder gibt es dort besondere Schwierigkeiten (die man im Spessart so nicht kennt)?


----------



## micha555 (21. Juli 2011)

Also von Süden bis Wiesen (weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen) ist es auch Süd-Nord machbar und schön. Würde sagen, da ist wenig Unterschied ob Nord-Süd oder umgekehrt.
Sollte bei entsprechender Kondition an 1 Tag machbar sein. Besondere Schwierigkeiten gibt es auf der mir bekannten Strecke nicht.


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Juli 2011)

1. er ist deutlich schöner von N nach S. Umgekehrt fährst du grad im Südteil am Anfang dann die schönsten Trails hoch und musst wegen deren Steilheit auch öfters vom Rad, mind. 1-2x, je nach Fitness.

2. Es sind mehr als 2000hm, ca. 2400. Wenns wie jetzt matschig ist, zieht das unheimlich. Der südliche Teil wird dann auch härter, weil der Trailantail sich erhöht. Ich habs mal in 6h reine Fahrzeit geschafft, aber mind. 8h bei Feuchte/Matsch würd ich schon planen + Pausen. Schafft fast jeder an einem Tag...


----------



## micha555 (21. Juli 2011)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> 1. er ist deutlich schöner von N nach S. Umgekehrt fährst du grad im Südteil am Anfang dann die schönsten Trails hoch und musst wegen deren Steilheit auch öfters vom Rad, mind. 1-2x, je nach Fitness.


Das stimmt.....! Aber wenn man dann oben ist, isses eher egal!


----------



## herr.gigs (21. Juli 2011)

...und hat die schönen Trails hinter sich und fährt mehr auf Schotter weiter  Macht für mich kein Spaß und Sinn


----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Informativen Antworten!

Nach dem was ich jetzt gelesen habe werde ich den Eselsweg wohl von Nord->Süd fahren und um 8 Uhr morgens in Schlüchtern starten.

Mit einer Stunde Mittagspause wären das dann (bei geplanter Ankunft gg 20 Uhr) 2 Etappen á 5,5 Stunden Brutto - Das würde dann ja sogar mit einem Schnitt von nur 10km/h passen.

Wenn ich in dem Plan irgendwo einen gravierenden Denkfehler habe bitte ich um Hinweise


----------



## mkolb (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
einige Bekannte, gute MTB-Fahrer, sind per Zug von Hanau nach Schlüchtern gefahren. Die sind morgens gegen 6 Uhr in HU los, also gegen 7 Uhr in Schlüchtern gestartet. Die kamen abends sehr spät nach Hause, da sie auch am Main zurück Richtung Ecke Aschaffenburg gefahren sind.
Unterschätze das also nicht, lieber 1 Stunde früher.
Der Eselsweg zieht sich, hatte auch schon wegen schwerer Wege (teilweise frisches Geröll; Matsch, gelegentlich auch Wege-Suche, etc.) doch länger gedauert.
Der Weg ist zu 95 % gut beschildert, aber die 5 % können lange aufhalten.
Der Eselsweg ist aber ansonsten toll, schöne Strecke.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

Glücklicherweise starten wir mit dem zug in Gelnhausen, sind also recht früh in Schlüchtern.

Die Rückfahrt wollen wir mit dem Zug ab Kleinheubach bestreiten - "glückliche" Abfahrt um 19:20, geplante Abfahrt um 20:20 und verspätete Abfaht um 21:20.

Werde mir aber auf jeden Fall noch ein paar "Notausstiege" planen, also Stellen an denen man die Tour unterbrechen und zurück nach Hause fahren kann, falls es länger dauert.

Bin auf jeden Fall für weitere Erfahrungen und Tipps dankbar - ich gehe nämlich nicht gerade davon aus dass das eine "Spazierfahrt" wird, eher das Gegenteil...


----------



## mkolb (21. Juli 2011)

gute Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten sind Engländer (gute Einkehr), die A3 bei Weibersbrunn, Echtersphal (bessere Einkehr). Vom Engländer bis Echtersphal sind es ca. 20-22 km und die ziehen sich, immer wieder kleine Anstiege, Trails, aber geiiiiiil !!! 
andere Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es kaum wenige. Der Eselsweg ist recht abgelegen.


----------



## micha555 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich würde wenn möglich zur Mittagspause zum Echterspfahl fahren. Da hat man einiges über die Hälfte der Strecke und Nachmittags sind die Beine ja gerne schwer ;-)
Nach dem Echterpfahl geht es in den sog. Essiggrund. Da geht es ein paar Höhenmeter runter, um dann nach Rohrbrunn wieder anzusteigen. Die breiten Wege sind frisch geschottert und im Moment kein wirklicher Fahrspaß. Kurz vor Rohrbrunn ist auf einem Teilstück wohl bei einem Gewitter der Weg im Anstieg brutal ausgewaschen worden. Das war letzte Woche nicht befahrbar. Zumindest nicht für mich....lustig ist es aber sicher für niemand.
Das ganze Stück kann man auf der Straße zw. Echterspfahl und Rohrbrunn umgehen. Wenn man nach der Mittagspause im Echterpfahl eine "Einrollstrecke" machen will, spricht nix dagegen die 4km auf der Straße nach Rohrbrunn zu fahren.
Danach ist es wieder ganz nett, teilweise sind die Wege ein bischen ramponiert vom Regen, geht aber. Bis zur sog, Dreifaltigkeitslärche bin ich letzten Sonntag gefahren. Wie es im Moment danach aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen....viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juli 2011)

Wow, so viel Input hätte ich nicht erwartet.

Dann fasse ich mal zusammen:

-Start in Schlüchtern so früh wie möglich

-3L Trinkblase bis zum Anschlag füllen und bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit wieder voll auffüllen

- 1 Std Mittagspause + diverse kleinere Pausen zwischendrin

- Kraft einteilen, das Schlussstück wird hart genug

- Mehrere "Ausstiegsgelegenheiten" Festhalten (entweder zur einkehr, oder um mit dem Zug wieder nach Hause zu fahren)

- Gewisse, fast unpassierbare passagen können über die Landstraße umfahren werden

- Handyakku vor der Fahrt laden, um unterwegs auf GPS zurückgreifen zu können

- Bei starken regenfällen am besten garnicht erst losfahren.


----------



## micha555 (21. Juli 2011)

Naja, aussteigen müsst ihr ja glaub ich nicht, aber das geht im Grunde ab dem Engländer immer und fast überall. Die "Abfahrten" an die Bahnstrecke Mitenberg-Aschaffenburg sind mehrfach über ruhige Asphaltstraßen möglich. Da hoffe ich mal, dass es weder aus Wetter- noch Konditionsgründen notwendig wird.


----------



## micha555 (3. November 2011)

Falls jemand den Ganzen Eselsweg oder Teilstrecken fahren will:
Er ist im Moment auf der ganzen Strecke gut befahrbar. Kurz vorm Engländer fällen sie gerade, da ist durchfahrt verboten, kann man aber gut umfahren (nachdem man 50Hm runtergesaust ist kommt die Sperre, grrrrrrrrrrrr!!)
Habe ihn heute bezwungen....wenn es nur nicht so kalt gewesen wäre! Nie über 9 Grad, das zehrt auf die Dauer ganz schön! Aber im Herbst ist der Spessart eine Wucht! Ein Traum in Grün, Gold, Gelb und Rot!


----------



## Affekopp (1. Mai 2015)

Vergangenen Mittwoch, bin den Eselsweg nun zum dritten Mal in 6 Jahren abgefahren und möchte hier meine Erfahrungen für Nachfahrer posten.

Fahrzeit (Eselsweg - ohne Pause) 06:52 Std. für 115 KM. Für die komplette Tour habe ich ~12:00 Std. für 165 KM (2.650hm) inkl. An/-Abfahrten sowie einer 2 stündigen ausgedehnten Mittagspause und weitere kleine Pausen (á 5...10 Min.) benötigt.







*allgemeine Streckeninformationen:*
ca. 115,5 KM
ca. 2.400 HM (mit Abstecher!)

*Streckenbeschaffenheit: Mai.2015*
Die Strecke ist 100% fahrbar! (... auch nichts ausergewöhnliches im Spessart ). Aktuell keine Sturmschäden, etc.!

Der Weg führt größtenteils über Waldwege und wurde mit einigen Trails versehen. Der Schotteranteil ist für Spessartverhältnisse normal - weitere Details findet Ihr, wenn Ihr die vorherigen 3 Foren Seiten durchlest.  Zwischen Schlüchtern (1) und Beilings (2) überschneidet sich der _Spessartbogen_ weitestgehend dem _Eselsweg_. Zwischen Mernes (3) und Flörsbachtal (4) überschneidet sich der Weg mit einem "_Spessartbogen Zubringer_", darauf folgend einige Kilometer mit der _Birkenhainer Straße_. Bei Heigenbrücken (6) wird die Strecke aktuell wegen der Baustelle zur neuen ICE Trasse verlegt - ggf. etabliert sich die Umleitung langfristig. Ab Wildensee (9) bis Ende werden die Trails etwas ruppiger und felsiger. Da der Körper hier bereits etwas ausgelaugter ist, ist nun Konzentration gefragt!

*Beschilderung/Navigation:*
Die Beschilderung wurde in den vergangenen Jahren deutlich verbessert. Es scheint als hätte der Eselsweg durch den neu beschilderten "Spessartbogen" profitiert. Zu beachten gilt jedoch: Je grüner der Wald, umso mehr Schilder "verschwinden" hinter Blätter.

Ich empfehle bei der Tour primär der Beschilderung zu folgen. Die Route wurde an etlichen Stellen minimal modifiziert und die meisten im Netz kursierenden GPS Tracks sind nicht 100% korrekt. Zudem ist es einfach schöner die Landschaft beim "Schildersuchen" zu erkunden, als die ganze Zeit auf das "Lenkernavi" zu glotzen. Ein hochwertiges GPS ist meines Erachtens nicht erforderlich. Ich empfehle jedoch mindestens ein Handy Navi, am Besten mit Lenkerhalterung, zu montieren um an kritischen Wegpunkten mal eine sichernden Blick auf die Route werfen zu können (ein "0815" GPS Track aus dem Netz reicht um wieder auf den richtigen Weg zu finden). Selbst erfahrene _Spessarter _verfahren sich regelmäßig.

*Verpflegung:*
Wie bereits von meinen Vorrednern beschrieben, entweder den "Engländer" nach ca. 50KM oder "Echterspfahl" nach ca. 70KM.

*Transit:*
Abfahrtsort _Schlüchtern _und Ankuftsort _Kleinheubach (Miltenberg)_ sind mit der deutschen Bahn gut erreichbar.

*Hinweise/Tipps:*
Ich empfehle die Tour etwas langsamer anzugehen und die nächste Wegkreuzung voraussschauend nach den Schildern abzusuchen, damit Ihr nicht anhalten müsst. Nichts ins ärgerlicher als mit 40 Km/h die falsche Abzweigung zu nehmen und es erst nach 2 KM zu merken. Oder noch ärgerlicher einen Trail zu verpassen. Und glaubt mir, das geht schnell!!! Einen Schnitt alá Bike-Marathon könnt Ihr euch eh abschminken, wenn Ihr die Strecke nicht kennt. Und lassts beim Regen, das macht kein Spaß außer Ihr seid sadistisch veranlagt.

*Eselsweg Streckensymbol:
*






*FAZIT:*
Für mich als_ "Spessarter"_ ein regelmäßiger Pflichttermin.

... viel Spaß


PS: Zum Spessartbogen habe ich einen ähnlichen Bericht verfasst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spes...tern-nach-langenselbold.633227/#post-10582187


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2015)

Werde am 04./05.06. auf dem E unterwegs sein, allerdings von Süden kommend (ab DA) und auf einem CX mit Marschgepäck.
Bin gespannt und freue mich 

mfg,
Armin


----------



## talybont (8. Juni 2015)

Hat prima funktioniert, besonders der Abschnitt zwischen Heigenbrücken bis etwa 10 km hinter den Engländer waren ein Genuss. Auch mit dem CX muss hier niemand Angst um seine Plomben haben.


----------



## migges (8. Juni 2015)

Die haben doch nach dem Engländer frisch aufgeschotter,das ist Wiederlich zu fahren aber der rest ist gut.


----------



## Keeper1407 (8. Juni 2015)

migges schrieb:


> Die haben doch nach dem Engländer frisch aufgeschotter,das ist Wiederlich zu fahren aber der rest ist gut.



In welche Richtung? Will diese Woche vom Engländer aus nach Miltenberg fahren. 
Sonst starte ich in Heigenbrücken.


----------



## migges (9. Juni 2015)

Dierekt nach dem Engländer,das Steile Stück hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (30. Juni 2015)

Das kann man links schön umfahren. Am Parkplatz 
links, am Waldrand hoch, dem weg folgend und nach dem Zaun scharf rechts. Dann kann man auch noch einen netten Trail mitnehmen und kommt hinter der kuppe wieder auf den E.
Sooo schlimm ist das mit dem Schotter aber auch nicht!


----------



## migges (30. Juni 2015)

Komm du mal in mein Alter.Aber nein so schlimm ist es nicht,nur morgens um 09.30 nach ner Pause(ca.30.min) am Engländer und dann weiter wird es Fies.Nächtes mal mach ich Pause nach dem Schotterweg.


----------



## micha555 (1. Juli 2015)

Du meinst den Anstieg, wo es nach dem Engländer von der Straße weg geradeaus den Schotter hochgeht (grün)? Mach den Leuten hier keine Angst, das sind nur ein paar Meter. 
Umfahrung in blau


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Juli 2015)

Vorletzte Woche bin ich den Eselsweg von Heigenbrücken nach Großheubach/Engelsberg gefahren. Eigentlich wollte ich vom Engländer starten, aber Dank der Deutschen Bahn kam mein Zeitplan durcheinander.
Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Der Trailanteil war höher wie zuvor vermutet. Die Ausschilderung ist top. 
Gute vier Stunden war ich unterwegs, ohne Pausen. Wichtig: Unter der Woche Trinken mitnehmen, es gibt sonst nichts!

Der Spessart ist wirklich schön, ich plane schon meine nächste Tour.


----------



## migges (2. Juli 2015)

micha555 schrieb:


> Du meinst den Anstieg, wo es nach dem Engländer von der Straße weg geradeaus den Schotter hochgeht (grün)? Mach den Leuten hier keine Angst, das sind nur ein paar Meter.
> Umfahrung in blau



Ja Stimmt ist nicht so Schlimm und Lang,aber ich Hasse diesen Schotter
@Keeper1407 Wieviel Km/Hm sind das ca von Heigenbrücken,von mir ca.90-95Km und 1900Hm


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. Juli 2015)

Von Heigenbrücken Bahnhof bis zum Kloster Engelsberg waren es knapp 60km. Die Höhenmeter weiß ich leider nicht, habe nicht mitgetrackt.
"Gefühlt" waren es vielleicht 1300hm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## migges (3. Juli 2015)

O.K Danke dachte schon mir wären die Beine eingeschlafen


----------



## Hacklschorsch (10. Oktober 2015)

Eselsweg an 2 Tagen als geführte Tour siehe hier : 
http://www.erfahrungsraumnatur.de/mountainbiking/mountainbike-touren/perfect-weekend-herbst/ 
Gruß HS


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Oktober 2015)

Nice


----------



## Hacklschorsch (23. Oktober 2015)

Historischer Wegweiser "Hiirschhörner" in der Nähe vom Pollasch bei Heigenbrücken...


----------



## on any sunday (10. November 2015)

Kleiner Bericht vom Eselsweg und einer kleinen Verlängerung.




MTB Eselsweg Odenwald-01 by Michael, auf Flickr

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-mit-on-any-sunday-in-eifel-bergischen-land-etc.130015/page-118
.


----------

